# LETS DO IT IN 2008!



## Guest (Nov 22, 2007)

This is my plan. 
Every year around this time, I start gathering thoughts about what I want to do for business the next year. This year.. my plan worked out.. and my business finally opened. 

Now... lets keep it opened LOL!

I am one of those people who loves motivation, and inspiration. This is part of my business. 

I am looking to see if anyone is interested in partnering up with another soaper who has goals they want to accomplish next year. You both will keep a list of each other goals, and try to make sure the other sticks to them or stay close on track. You will keep each other motivated and going throughout the year and keep track of their progress. 

Its easy to have family members say nice things, but they dont really understand our world here. This is where advice, comments, suggestions would come in play. 

I am suggesting current business owners, soon to be business owners.. it may be hard to do this with a brand new soaper. 

Anyone have suggestions? comments about this? 

I am starting my list today at thanksgiving...


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2007)

No one interested? Hmmmmm lol


----------



## Becky (Nov 25, 2007)

I am interested Shannan, I am just trying to figure out exactly what my goals are.

I mean, ideally, by this time in 2008, I would have a thriving online business, one that was doing so well that I would be totally justified in ordering a lay-out from soapequipment.com, and taking control of DH's shed for my soaping room and being a full-time soaper.

I would also at least be pregnant (something I'm having trouble with) or I would have already had my baby, be a stay at home mum and be coping fabulously with everything!!

However, to be a bit more realistic, I would settle for the following in 2008:
1. Get my recipe's tweaked - I'm still working on a couple.
2. Learn more about the properties of all the base oils, and various other ingredients that I use.
3. Develop some really nice lotion recipe's.
4. Get the whole insurance issue sorted
5. Take up a friends offer and sell soaps thru her antiques shop
6. Be a regular at the local markets.


----------



## leansoapqueen (Nov 25, 2007)

*Sounds interesting...*

I'm interested as well Shannan...

I have a big list of goals though..

1. Would like to have my website and ETSY store up and running
2. Tweak some recipes as well and make up some new ones
3. Go back to CP
4. Come up with a custom FO OR EO blend for my grandma's tribute soap and maybe come up with a few more custom blends- I love that almost as much as soaping
5. Learn how to do prettier candles

Danni


----------



## pink-north (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm interested too. I haven't worked out all my goals yet. Will be working on that this week.


----------



## leansoapqueen (Nov 26, 2007)

These goals by far are not my only ones- just generalizations! I have so many but I really really want to meet them!


----------



## Zenobiah (Dec 5, 2007)

My goals?

1. Move countries and try to get settled
2. Homeschool my kid 
3. Tweak my recipes until I am happy with them
4. Get my translation biz up and running
5. Maybe at the end of the year get my soap biz up and running if everything else goes well.


----------



## pink-north (Dec 5, 2007)

Hey Zen, I homeschooled my children (not doing it now though). Good for you! Kudos from one homeschooling parent to another. It is no easy feat.

My goals are to 
1. get my soap biz going by Febraury
2. do some farmers markets 
3. do at least one show
4. open an etsy store.

That should get me started for now.


----------



## dragonfly princess (Dec 5, 2007)

Ok I am still relatively new at the soap thing but I do have a business going,  my goals are pretty simple

MAKE MONEY!!!  Just a joke

1. Start lining up a bigger customer base
2. Get some shows booked for the spring
3. Work on a few new products


----------



## Zenobiah (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks, pink. I always wanted to try it, and this kid has the perfect disposition for it, loves to learn but has ADHD.

Not to hi-jack, but what curriculum did you use? We will go for Time4Learning, I think. <---- Online course, 20$ a month.


----------



## Steph2325 (Dec 16, 2007)

smellitlikeitis, I like the way you think. I have been reading "The Success Principles" by Jack Canfield, so I already have a nice list started. Some won't be so difficult, while others will be quite a stretch and will take some time. Here we go:

1) come up with line of 12 soaps, some basic, others seasonal
2) develop complimentary lotions
3) create/purchase a fantastic logo
4) make awesome brochure and media kit 
5) get media coverage
6) have killer website
7) be carried in at least 100 stores

Steph


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Dec 16, 2007)

My business in 2007 has been more than I could have ever hoped for.  In 2008;
1.  Work on more styles of molds and cutters
2.  Continue with item development
3.  Come out with a silicone one piece liner system
4.  Hire some full time help in the TOG Shop
5.  Goes along with #4, but increase productivity and faster ship time
6.  Make more soap than I did this year
7.  Add more to my other Etsy site as far as soaps & lotions

Thanks to all our members who have purchased a TOG Tools item this year!  You guys are great!  Like I say;
"A soap maker helping other soap makers!"


----------



## pink-north (Dec 18, 2007)

Zenobiah said:
			
		

> Thanks, pink. I always wanted to try it, and this kid has the perfect disposition for it, loves to learn but has ADHD.
> 
> Not to hi-jack, but what curriculum did you use? We will go for Time4Learning, I think. <---- Online course, 20$ a month.



I actually used pieces from different organizations and made up my own curriculum. The public curriculum guides that are given to the teachers are available to the public, so I just made sure that whatever I was teaching matched what they (the government) said the children needed to learn at that particular stage.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2007)

Ok everyone. How do you all want to partner up with each other? 

I wanted to start this in January. I am also starting to read more marketing books, so I am going to post some of things I read.. 

My goals 2008 

Develop 6 Signature Fragrances with products
These will be permanent scents, while others change 

Develope Sample Sizes for products 
Soaps, Creams etc. to offer during shows, and to possible wholesale account stores

Better Photographs of Products 

Hire a Sales Representative 

Create a Media Kit 
Information about company, background, advertisement etc with pictures
This will also be sent to shows which are juried. 

Stock Letter for Wholesale Accounts
(Will send samples, with a standard stock letter trying to get items in stores.. will send out two packages a week)

Develop A Catalog 
For Mail Order, and to bring traffic to Website

Develop A Fundraiser Program 
60 - 40 split for schools
Catalog with most popular items only 
Sales Pitch for schools, and other organizations 

Book Shows for 2008 
At least 5 large shows
Money earned from these will book the rest of the shows 

Develop A Tracking System
Sales popular items, items not selling
Inventory sheet (for shows, and home) 
Show tracker 
A Check Off Receipt Book for shows (for faster service at shows) 

Read 10 books about advertising, marketing, etc
by the end of the year... 

Develop Childrens business for Lip Balm & Lip Gloss 

I think that is it for right now.


----------



## Steph2325 (Dec 22, 2007)

smellitlikeitis,

I know one thing for sure; I want to partner up with you. Many of our goals are similar and I think we could help each other stay on track. I am currently reading Jack Canfield's "The Success Principles". I recommend it highly.


----------



## Woodi (Dec 23, 2007)

Wow, you sure are ambitious! I almost got tired just reading your list  

so my goal for 2008 is to make a list like yours. Just finding a blank sheet of paper might be my biggest obstacle. ( I turned 60 last June and really felt it like a giant brick falling on me). Maybe your enthusiasm will enliven me and lift the brick a bit.

Thanks for that!


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2007)

No problem! LOL. 
Woodi, are you the one with the Soap Calculator? 

If it is... 

I THANK YOU FOR THAT! I BEEN USING IT FOR YEARS!


----------



## chksdtr (Dec 23, 2007)

My goals for the coming year:

1.  To be able to learn the art of CP
2.  To be able to learn the art of Liquid Soap Making
3.  To increase sales by 10%
4.  To get a nice little room added on to the house JUST for my profession/hobby
5.  I know not business related, but to fill my heart with much love and joy


----------



## gallerygirl (Dec 24, 2007)

I would love to be involved with this.  My main goal would be to keep learning as I am new to this.  I would love to do our towns' farmers market come late spring.  I also really want to pursue doing soap parties.  Having someone host a party and everyone can try the soaps and other bath and body products (the host would get a basket of goodies for hosting).  I am uncertain I want to do an on-line shop...I really like being more "hands on" with my customers.   I just need to keep learning and gathering knowledge.  Until I feel like I truly understand the trades ins and outs, I wouldn't feel comfortable....I want to be able to truly sell my product based on the entire process and ingredient contents knowledge.  This is a wonderful idea!!    All that to say I am in, if there is someone who would be willing to partner with such a new soaper. k


----------



## pink-north (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm with Steph. Smelli it looks like you've really worked hard on this. My wish for you is that you attain all of your goals in 2008 and then some. If there is anything I can do to help please let me know.

You've done so much to help me out and I want to return the favour.


----------



## pink-north (Dec 26, 2007)

Hey Smelli, have you ever read the book, "Successnever smelled so sweet", by Lisa Price? She's the founder of Carol's daughter. I see you going as far if not further. I am still working on my goals for 2008.

How exactly does this thread work? How do we help each other out?


----------



## pink-north (Dec 26, 2007)

If we are picking team mates, I would like to be with Woodi if he/she'll have me. It might help discussing Canadian business laws with someone else whose in the same boat as I am.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2007)

pink-north said:
			
		

> Hey Smelli, have you ever read the book, "Successnever smelled so sweet", by Lisa Price? She's the founder of Carol's daughter. I see you going as far if not further. I am still working on my goals for 2008.
> 
> How exactly does this thread work? How do we help each other out?



Well thanks PINK!  2008 is going to be interesting for me... 

Yes, I have the book.. although I didnt like it. It kinda dragged, some parts were nice. I went to try some of her products in Sephora.. and with regret I didnt like them. Some of the testers were rancid. Ya know, some of the products all of you make, I perfered over hers. 

Next year will be alot of marketing and promotions for my business. Getting the word out is important. 

I think everyone will pick their partner, and exchange information.
Email addy, IM, etc.. 

We could also find somewhere where we can have a conference once a month on progress from everyone.. 
this would be interesting.. 

I will look into it.


----------



## pink-north (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm really looking forward to this  . Do keep us informed. I think this will definately help everyone whose trying to push their businesses forward.


----------



## gallerygirl (Dec 27, 2007)

Smell, perhaps you could make some recommendations for pairings for those of us who are newer, just because I myself, am not familiar with most anyone here.  k


----------



## dragonfly princess (Dec 27, 2007)

I want a partner!  Dang it!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Dec 27, 2007)

Hey, that's a great idea GaleryGirl!    Some of us "old timer" CP soapmakers could have a mentoring partner to give added assistance to, kinda take a newbie under our wing so-to-speak.  I know we have at least 6 or 7 experienced cp soap makers as members here.  I could take a couple newbies to mentor.  How about you Shannan? CPSoaper? Woodi?
Pepperi?

We could have CP mentor/newbie and M&P mentor/newbie. Dragon and Tab could help out with the M&P.  
Thoughts turn into actions.... 8) 

Paul... :wink:


----------



## dragonfly princess (Dec 27, 2007)

HAHAHAHAAHAHA you want me to teach people?????  that is funny!  I will teach them all to be like me!!  HAHAHAHAHAHAHA   :twisted:


----------



## Steph2325 (Dec 27, 2007)

Maybe I don't have much of a say since I'm a newbie, but I would like to pair with an experienced person that has the same business goals/vision that I have.  It seems like it would be a better match that way, yes?


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 27, 2007)

I am going to copy & simplify smelli's list to suit my needs:

Simplify my line with permanent year round scents adding a modest number of seasonal scents 4-6x yearly.

Limit the number of suppliers I have to order from

Tweek Sample Sizes for products & distribute the heck out of them

Better Photographs of Products 

Update Stock Letter for Wholesale Accounts & re-crunch wholesale cost numbers

Update brochure & catalouges

work on advertising & marketing


We could do mini work shops on some of these issues, 1 at a time.

I would love to do a brochure swap!!! I have done a couple in the past & they ares SO good for getting inspiration!


----------



## gallerygirl (Dec 27, 2007)

I love Paul's idea.  I would love a mentor, the only thing I would not want to do is inhibit that soaper's progress because I have nothing to offer them in the area of soaping experience.   What I do have to offer is this....I have degrees in marketing and fine arts and have had my own business for the last ten years, just recently closed an art gallery.  So I can bring a fair amount of experience in those areas.  I am a GREAT cheerleader and motivator.  I also am pretty good about thinking outside the box.  So........anyone need someone like me????  Oh, Lordy, I feel like I just put a personal ad in.  k


----------



## pink-north (Dec 29, 2007)

Paul I like your idea. I suggested pairing up with Woodi, based solely on geographic location, but that's not the end all or be all. I reallyu want to do this and would like to mentored about building my business. Like smell said, let's do this. :wink:


----------



## pink-north (Jan 3, 2008)

THis is just an FYI. I'm in the middle of a good business book and thought I'd pass on the info. *Mommy Millionaire *by Kim Lavine. Smelli I thought of you while reading this. If you get a chance I think this would definately add to your reading repatoire. Don't be turned off by the title it's good for men as well.

Just thought I'd share


----------

